# Sticky  Clear your cookies!



## phreebsd

A few people have made me aware of a problem logging in.
The first few people that mentioned it I recommened clearing their cookies and this fixed it. I have made some changes that I hope will fix it once and for all. It will be best to clear them now that Ive made the change.

here's instructions how to clear them for Internet Explorer (IE), Firefox, Google Chrome, Safari and Opera. If you are not having any issues I guess you don't have to. If you are, perform the respective procedure below for your browser.


*Microsoft Internet Explorer (IE)*
1. Open IE and click on the "Tools" menu.
2. Select "Internet Options."
3. Click on the "General" tab if it isn't selected already.
4. Under the heading "Temporary Internet files," click on "Delete Cookies..."
5. Click "OK" for the "Delete all cookies in the Temporary Internet Files folder?" prompt.
6. Click "OK" to exit.

*Mozilla Firefox*
1. Open Firefox and click on the "Tools" menu.
2. Select "Options."
3. Click on the "Privacy" icon on the left.
4. Select "Cookies" and click on "View Cookies"
5. Select google.com from the list and press "remove cookie."
6. Click "OK" to exit.

*Google Chrome*

Follow these instructions to clear your cookies: 
Click the wrench menu







.
Select *Options*.
Click the *Under the Hood* tab and find the Privacy section.
In the Cookie settings section, click *Show cookies*.
To delete all cookies from the list, click *Remove all*.
To delete a specific cookie, select the website that issued the cookie, then click *Remove*.

Click *Close* when you're done.
*Safari*












Choose *Edit *( wheel button in safari 4 or latest version)

Select *Preferences*.
Click *Security*.
Click *Show Cookies*.
Click *Remove All* to clear the cookies.
Click *Done*.

*Opera*
1) Click on _Tools_
2) Click on _Delete Private Data_...












<CENTER></CENTER>
3) Click on _Details_












<CENTER></CENTER>
4) Check the following boxes: _Delete all cookies_ and _Delete entire cache_












<CENTER></CENTER>
5) Click on _Delete_
6) Restart your browser for changes to take effect


----------



## IBBruin

No log in problems here with Firefox version 3.0.13


----------



## hondarecoveryman

IE 8 here no problems as of yet


----------



## 08GreenBrute

haven't had any problems either


----------



## phreebsd

thanks. so far it's been 4 people and im not too sure as to why. 
i saw nothing in common with the 4 cases. well, except they all use IE.


----------



## Yesterday

was happenin to me with slimbrowser a while back, but i changed cookie settings then an it now werx


----------



## bayou_boy_22

No problems with google chrome.


----------



## beavel

and remember kiddies if you are still using IE6 you should find a bus travelling at high speed and step out in front of it!!!!!!


----------



## phreebsd

fo real...
Update people!


----------



## beavel

phreebsd said:


> fo real...
> Update people!


http://www.ie6nomore.com/

SHould put this code into the site and then see if they will add your logo to the main page of sites helping spread the word.


----------



## brutemike

*?????*

something bad going on with my computer cant even watch videos and did have some problem loging on and cant even post smily faces on my messages i have no idea whats going on just got a computer in december i know behind times alittle going to have a friend take a look at for me. Thanx


----------



## brutemike

got it all figured out everything working good now:haha:


----------



## phillies4752

None for Google Chrome!


----------

